
Ask HN: HipChat is shutting down, what should we replace it with? - ykevinator
We are team of ~10 people, mostly developers, we&#x27;ve used hipchat for years.  Any opinions on what to switch to?  We built a custom API plugin to add tasks to Asana, and we get messages from uptimerobot and capistrano when we deploy.  Other than that, we just need something reliable and not too distracting.  Any advice?
======
ykevinator
Thanks for your responses @here, I'm a little surprised by this b/c I kind of
hate Slack (mostly b/c of having to have a separate account for each org you
work with), but I'll give it a second look. Anyone think the paid version
offers any value for a team? Also anyone look at Rocket Chat?

------
slater
Slack

~~~
albumdropped
+1

